# Dont no what to do anymore!! so stressted



## xxx_gema_xxx (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I have been trying for a baby with my partner for the past 3 years I have unexplained  infertility, just finished my last month on Clohmid  (not worked) and now have been referred for IVF...I'm only 22 and I'm getting to the point now where I'm just ready to throw the towel but i no i cant and why can my partner not understand that I want this more than anything and i cant see my future being happy in myself if we don't succeed  don't get me wrong he does really want this but why is it not on his mind 24/7 like it is mine...everything i do its just always thinking about it...I'm getting really down with it now and i don't want to but i cant help my feelings...I don't think it has helped that my brother is having a baby this year and also my YOUNGER brother is too..I just don't no what to do anymore    

Sorry if I have gone on


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

xxx_gema_xxx and welcome to FF. I think you've basically described the typical bloke right there. They really don't think about it 24/7 like we do. I can very clearly remember having similar discussions with my DH about exactly the same. It's often not because they don't want it but because men just are a lot better and compartmentalising things than we are; it's in his little box labelled "baby making" and we... we have this huge whole world and baby making becomes the centre of it. Now you have found FF, I hope you will find a place with people who can empathise and you can find some relief from the pressure you place on yourself here.

If you tell me a bit more about yourself, where you're from etc. I can pops some useful links up for you so you can make some friends in your area. You might even find there's a face to face fertility support group near you.

In the meantime, there is a thread here about other people's pregnancies. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277747.0



C~x


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Gema

Welcome to ff, Really sorry to hear that you have been feeling down   and i really understand how you feel, life seems so cruel sometimes. Try and stay   easier said than done i know. But this site has been a god send and im sure you will find it as helpful as i have x when did you get referred? Here if you want to chat hun xxx


----------



## xxx_gema_xxx (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Natalie 1987...its just so hard aint it..I get refer d in Feb xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

The Waiting is always the worst hun but once you get started it flys by. Have you and your other half had all your bloods tests and swabs etc? xxx


----------



## xxx_gema_xxx (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah we have had everything hun...they did that last time i was at the hospital so when i go back in feb they can say right its time to refer you as i was still on Clohmid...xxx


----------

